# My tag solution :)



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

I figured since another user posted how he did his tags i wouls show what i did. I used a tag gun from ebay and business cards (right now im using a test card i printed out on photo paper and mounted on cardboard) and tagged the shirt. I left the original tags on the hanes brand shirt. 

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/nonfiction86/IMG_0751.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s188/nonfiction86/IMG_0750.jpg

Tell me what yall think?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the idea of using a business card. If you wanted you could include a coupon on the back of the card. Thanksfor sharing. ...JB


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I like the idea of using a business card. If you wanted you could include a coupon on the back of the card. Thanksfor sharing. ...JB


Thanks. I would put a coupon but I first need to make some money back haha these are my first shirts so maybe if my brand catches on. Thanks for the input


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

That's a pretty good business ploy Brandon...you ought to make your money back, plus pick up some clients...good luck.

.


----------



## Dave 2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

appreciate those pics, that is a good idea that can save money


----------



## jawsborne (Mar 13, 2007)

looks good! a friend of mine used the same method for tags and i'm thinking about doing the same.


----------



## LadyFingers (Feb 20, 2007)

clever solution, and nice design. Do you have a website? You can't post the URL in the forum but you can include it in your signature or on your profile page.


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

LadyFingers said:


> clever solution, and nice design. Do you have a website? You can't post the URL in the forum but you can include it in your signature or on your profile page.


Im currently working on the website. People have been asking me left and right about that ha. Im trying to get a nice start website in a week or two. Thanks for the input


----------



## UrbanCastle (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.. and looking forward for your website.


----------

